# 2013 Osprey Raptor 10 Initial Impressions



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I ordered from Backcountry and it arrived last Friday.

I haven't gotten out to use it yet as the winds have been really bad here in Hawaii and the rain has been bad also.

So far I love it. I wanted to get the old version but I didn't see too much reason to switch from my Mule. Well I saw the new model and knew it was time. I debated on color and scoured the interwebz for pictures of the colors. I saw more red than anything but I wanted to see the green. I saw some many differences in that color from "I Love it!" to "Ehh." Well I decided to go with black as I have a red shirt that I wear when riding.









The black is not a super deep black like my Mule, but it is black just in certain light it looks like a really dark gray. The material is definitely lighter than the Mule also.









Sorry for the focus my 3 yr old tried to tackle me. The back panel is much nicer than the Mule, but I have no complaints on the Mule it has served me well. I love how much ventilation there is on the straps even by the tube is mesh.

















The tool roll is the main feature that sold me. While I had a small bag that I kept the tools in to keep them organized in the Mule this is much better. It removes very easily by two T buttons and loops.









The main compartment is very well laid out. I love the mesh pocket and the two deep side pockets. I have a spare tube, leatherman and knife in the mesh pocket and my Lezyne Pressure drive pump in the side pocket. It fits my first aid kit and Endura Photon jacket with plenty of room to spare.

















The accessory pocket has an inner pocket they say is for keys and such. The outer pocket is supposed to be anti scratch for sunglasses.









The zipper pockets are another feature that sold me.

While standing upright the bad feels good but while on the bike is where it shines! The strap management is a different approach than Camelbak. While not worse it isn't as clean looking but allows more adjustment on the fly than Camelbak IMHO. The bladder is similar to the older model but is made by Osprey not Nalgene and the magnet is stronger for the bite valve also.

I highly recommend this bag to anyone and everyone!!!


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great write-up my friend. Mine is in the mail, can't wait.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

What color did you get? Be sure to post pictures! 

I know it's new but I hope to see more people with them.


----------



## slipitysmooth (Feb 17, 2013)

I almost ordered the new viper 9 but now I may want the raptor 10... Decisions decisions


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Nice pack!
Can you tell me if you can only run the hose on the right side (when pack is on)? From the pic it looks like it has a zipper on the one side.


----------



## slipitysmooth (Feb 17, 2013)

Another question how is the semi rigi back panel? I've got a Mule which is soft..but bulges with the full bladder, making it not mesh well against my back. Does this pack sit well when full of water? Is it semi flexible or more like a frame is in it? I'm assuming its still comfortable?


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

bikeriderguy said:


> Nice pack!
> Can you tell me if you can only run the hose on the right side (when pack is on)? From the pic it looks like it has a zipper on the one side.


Yes just the right side.



slipitysmooth said:


> Another question how is the semi rigi back panel? I've got a Mule which is soft..but bulges with the full bladder, making it not mesh well against my back. Does this pack sit well when full of water? Is it semi flexible or more like a frame is in it? I'm assuming its still comfortable?


Yes much better than the Mule. The bladder had a molded plate that is the same as the back panel.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

worrptangl said:


> What color did you get? Be sure to post pictures!
> 
> I know it's new but I hope to see more people with them.


I got the black also. When it gets in I'll load it up with gear and take some pics of the equipment inside for scale.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

worrptangl said:


> Yes just the right side.
> 
> Thanks for the write up. I had the same question about the hose. I've had a Mule for years and run the hose on the left side so I can grab it with, my left hand. That feels more comfortable than the right side. I don't know why it doesn't feel right taking my right hand off the bars. Seems like a silly reason not to get an Osprey pack, but its the only thing holding me back.


----------



## foster07 (Jan 21, 2010)

moldau94 said:


> worrptangl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes just the right side.
> ...


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

The magnet is on the left side of the sternum strap so it attaches on the left side routed on the right.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you find yourself using the magnet? Not sure that I would really take the time to put the mouthpiece on the magnet and instead just let it hang loose like I do on my Mule. 

Also, is the hose detachable from the bladder? That's the one thing I really like about the Camelback Antidote bladder. After a ride a simply disconnect the hose and remove the bladder. The old CB bladder had me thread the hose through the top of the back and through the shoulder straps, so it's helpful to just leave the hose attached to the bag all the time.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't got to actually use it but I have rode around a little with it. I liked it using the magnet. No the hose doesn't have a quick disconnect.

https://twentynineinches.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/P1050681-351x500.jpg


----------



## slipitysmooth (Feb 17, 2013)

well after much deliberation...i pulled the trigger on a black raptor 10! Thinking the tool pack and the side zip pockets were what made the decision for me. Looks like I got the last black one from backcountry.com as of now anyways! stoked!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats! Did you get free shipping?


----------



## slipitysmooth (Feb 17, 2013)

sure did to my APO address, and tossed in a frame pump and some spare tubes to help fill it up


----------



## xhailofgunfirex (Jun 25, 2008)

They did a great job with the update on this pack, I really need it to replace my old Raptor 6! I wish I hadn't just bought a Zealot 10 2 months ago, ahh.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

How is the back padding? Is there any or is it still that hardish mesh?

I bought one a few years ago but the back of the pack did not like my back and rubbed a raw spot so I sold it and went back to the camelbak due to their softer back padding.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Toff said:


> How is the back padding? Is there any or is it still that hardish mesh?
> 
> I bought one a few years ago but the back of the pack did not like my back and rubbed a raw spot so I sold it and went back to the camelbak due to their softer back padding.


The mesh is still there but it's not stiff. The padding is minimal but I can't compare it to the previous model because I never had it. Comparing it to the Mule I take the Osprey. I walking around Waikiki all day yesterday and never had a problem and barely had any sweat marks where the bag or straps were.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

moldau94 said:


> Do you find yourself using the magnet? Not sure that I would really take the time to put the mouthpiece on the magnet and instead just let it hang loose like I do on my Mule.
> 
> Also, is the hose detachable from the bladder? That's the one thing I really like about the Camelback Antidote bladder. After a ride a simply disconnect the hose and remove the bladder. The old CB bladder had me thread the hose through the top of the back and through the shoulder straps, so it's helpful to just leave the hose attached to the bag all the time.


The new Raptors, Ravens, Vipers, and Verves all feature Osprey's new Direct Access Zip. This means that there is no threading the hose through slots or shoulder straps. The zipper runs down the shoulder strap so a quick zip and the reservoir slides in or out. It is super quick and convenient but doesn't open it up to the leak possibilities that come with some of the quick disconnect systems.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey, thanks a lot for the reply. Good to know about the new zip system. I have to admit that while I like the quick disconnect on the CB antidote, i did have to feturn one because of leaks.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Part of me wished I had got the 14 instead of the 10 but I don't know if I'd ever need that much room.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

The 2013 raptor 14 is looking like a great mid-large size pack. Has anyone seen the 'screamin green' color in person yet?


----------



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got the previous generation Raptor 14. Osprey makes good stuff! I believe the new Raptors are one-size-fits-all. The prior version came in S/M and M/L.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

That is true^^^^


----------



## slipitysmooth (Feb 17, 2013)

seems like a popular pack, backcountry is out of stock on everything but the green, glad I got my order in..hoping it will be in the mail when I go to check today!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I still kind of wish I got the green.


----------



## slipitysmooth (Feb 17, 2013)

Undetermined on the green, seems like I'd need to see it in person to make a sure call on it. But it would definitely be different!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Ospreypacks confirmed that the green is accurate in this picture.

Snapfish: Share:Registration


----------



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

ospreypacks said:


> The new Raptors, Ravens, Vipers, and Verves all feature Osprey's new Direct Access Zip. This means that there is no threading the hose through slots or shoulder straps. The zipper runs down the shoulder strap so a quick zip and the reservoir slides in or out. It is super quick and convenient but doesn't open it up to the leak possibilities that come with some of the quick disconnect systems.


That's very nifty. The 2012 version doesn't have that.



worrptangl said:


> Part of me wished I had got the 14 instead of the 10 but I don't know if I'd ever need that much room.


You could always cinch down the sides of the 14 if it's not full.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I know but seriously the 10 is enough room.


----------



## slipitysmooth (Feb 17, 2013)

Got my pack in the mail today! Super stoked, it looks awesome. Now just gotta fill it up and head out for a ride, planning the next time I can ride already. Hopefully I can get some trail time in this week since its supposed to hit 60 this week.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

husonfirst said:


> I just got the previous generation Raptor 14. Osprey makes good stuff! I believe the new Raptors are one-size-fits-all. The prior version came in S/M and M/L.


Any info on how the fit/size of the 2013's compares to the old ones? The other 2013 raptor changes look awesome, but I worry that a one-size pack won't fit as well as my old one.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Have any of you verified the 3.0L bladder? My Osprey 3.0L bladder only holds a little more than 2L. That includes the tube being filled as well.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

Not yet. I will try later tonight or tomorrow for you.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

The new Raptor pack is the equivalent torso sizing of the previous M/L version of a Raptor. The Raven is equivalent torso sizing of the previous S/M version of a Raven. The Raven is also cut for a narrower shoulder and smaller hipbelt. There is no reason that a guy couldn't wear a Raven pack especially since a green color is offered.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

JRS73 said:


> Have any of you verified the 3.0L bladder? My Osprey 3.0L bladder only holds a little more than 2L. That includes the tube being filled as well.


The new reservoirs hold more than the listed volume in both the 3.0L and 2.0L volume. This is one of the things that we made sure to improve with the new design.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

ospreypacks said:


> The new Raptor pack is the equivalent torso sizing of the previous M/L version of a Raptor. The Raven is equivalent torso sizing of the previous S/M version of a Raven.


That's great, thanks for responding.


----------



## Alaskagriz (Aug 27, 2011)

Great write-up. Do these come with a rain fly?


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Alaskagriz said:


> Great write-up. Do these come with a rain fly?


A rain cover is not included but available as an option for those that will be riding in wet environments.

Hi-Vis Raincover (XS) - Osprey Packs, Inc :2013: Official Site


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I just order one of these packs from REI, can't wait to get it. They have a 20% member coupon right now so it was $97 or so with free shipping.

I was very close to buying one of the 2012 versions for around $60 but all of the new features were things that I really wanted.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

photos of the screamin' green would be nice....


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

BmoreKen said:


> photos of the screamin' green would be nice....


Here you go:


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that is a nice green. Too bad my bike is red. I'd look like Christmas. Which I guess isn't too bad a thing. Good write up too.


----------



## Jamesm925 (Apr 17, 2013)

1) the hard shell of the bladder presses on my lower spine. It's a nuisance.

2) the tube is too long and curves back towards your face. combined with the 90 degree bite valve, it ends up turning 90 degrees away from your mouth. it would be much more ergnomic if the valve was open at 180 degrees. as it currently is designed, I have to turn my head and pull back on the tube to get it to line up w/ my mouth. so the valve is constantly pressing against my lip and not allowing the water to flow smoothly.

The pack definitely needs better padding to counteract the solid plastic spine of the bladder hitting your lower back.


3) the pack fits surprisingly well and doesn't really move around on your back.



I wish there was a way to modify the bite valve. it's just not ergnomic at all.
the magnet also needs to be stronger so you dont have to be so accurate and fumble around to get it to remount.

I've seen TINY magnets in power meters that are unbelievably strong.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

You can cut the tube to whatever length you want. Are you sure you don't have an older 2012 model? If I remember right they upgraded the magnet on the 2013s. I know I rarely have a problem reattaching mine.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds like you have one of the previous generation Raptors. The 2013 reservoir and backpanels have been redesigned so that they still maintain enough structure to keep the load stable but are more compliant than earlier ones. You can definitely trim the hose to whatever length you want. The bite valve will pop off easily. Cut your hose and push the bite valve back on the hose.
The magnet is also stronger on newer models. You can replace the reservoir with the new generation and get the stronger magnet or just order a replacement magnet kit.


Jamesm925 said:


> 1) the hard shell of the bladder presses on my lower spine. It's a nuisance.
> 
> 2) the tube is too long and curves back towards your face. combined with the 90 degree bite valve, it ends up turning 90 degrees away from your mouth. it would be much more ergnomic if the valve was open at 180 degrees. as it currently is designed, I have to turn my head and pull back on the tube to get it to line up w/ my mouth. so the valve is constantly pressing against my lip and not allowing the water to flow smoothly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jamesm925 (Apr 17, 2013)

damn...you're right. I thought I was buying the latest model from the LBS....apparently they sold me the 2012 model. mine doesn't have the tool pouch, and it has a gray bladder.

hmm....maybe I can get them to exchange it? Is that something that you guys would honor? (it's the trek store in boulder).

I really want to like this pack, but it's just really hard against my lower spine.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

You could check with the shop where you got it. Any exchanges, etc. would have to take place through the original shop. The new model may cost a bit more but way worth it in my opinion.


Jamesm925 said:


> damn...you're right. I thought I was buying the latest model from the LBS....apparently they sold me the 2012 model. mine doesn't have the tool pouch, and it has a gray bladder.
> 
> hmm....maybe I can get them to exchange it? Is that something that you guys would honor? (it's the trek store in boulder).
> 
> I really want to like this pack, but it's just really hard against my lower spine.


----------



## Jamesm925 (Apr 17, 2013)

so I was able to get a refund and picked up the 2013 model from excel sports.

The design is much, much nicer. The bladder backplate is noticeably more compliant and softer, and I didn't notice the bag hitting on my lower spine at all!

Thanks for the heads up on the new design Osprey rep


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

ospreypacks said:


> You could check with the shop where you got it. Any exchanges, etc. would have to take place through the original shop. The new model may cost a bit more but way worth it in my opinion.


ospreypacks, I have the 2012 versions (70 & 100), and while they are superior in almost every way to CB products, I really wanted the quick disconnect feature of the newer CB, and the Volt in particular. I can pop the bladder out and throw it into the fridge without drama. Also love the low center of gravity that design affords. Any possibility of picking up those features in a new design?


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Simplemind said:


> ospreypacks, I have the 2012 versions (70 & 100), and while they are superior in almost every way to CB products, I really wanted the quick disconnect feature of the newer CB, and the Volt in particular. I can pop the bladder out and throw it into the fridge without drama. Also love the low center of gravity that design affords. Any possibility of picking up those features in a new design?


thanks for the feedback. We purposely avoided the quick disconnect on these because our research showed too high of a failure rate for leakage. Instead we redid how the reservoir delivery system so that it routes through a new QuickZip system. There are no loops or slots to route the hose through. It simply zips right in and out which takes less than a second to remove or install.

There is a possibility of a disconnect coming on some future reservoirs as we dial in on one that meets our standards.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

ospreypacks said:


> thanks for the feedback. We purposely avoided the quick disconnect on these because our research showed too high of a failure rate for leakage. Instead we redid how the reservoir delivery system so that it routes through a new QuickZip system. There are no loops or slots to route the hose through. It simply zips right in and out which takes less than a second to remove or install.
> 
> There is a possibility of a disconnect coming on some future reservoirs as we dial in on one that meets our standards.


Completely understand...keep up the good work.

What are your feelings about the low c/g bladder? I think in theory it's a good idea, however I'm not sure I noticed much difference, especially after it was 1/2 way down.

Also, the waist band zippered pockets of the Volt were nice (until a zipper failure) for quick retrieval of the phone. It makes me a bit nervous to keep the phone in the elasticized waist band pocket of the Raptor.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Simplemind said:


> Completely understand...keep up the good work.
> 
> What are your feelings about the low c/g bladder? I think in theory it's a good idea, however I'm not sure I noticed much difference, especially after it was 1/2 way down.
> 
> Also, the waist band zippered pockets of the Volt were nice (until a zipper failure) for quick retrieval of the phone. It makes me a bit nervous to keep the phone in the elasticized waist band pocket of the Raptor.


Some people really like the lumbar reservoir. Our design theory is that the heavy weight should be centered in nice tight column along the center of your back. This is one of the big advantages of having a structured backplate in the reservoir. As the water weight moves toward the outside edges of the pack it will have more tendency to want to move the pack around as you are involved in dynamic movement. The bigger issue for me personally is that the lumbar reservoirs are fairly awkward to work with for removal, filling and especially stuffing back into the pack.

The 2013 versions of all Raptors and Ravens have zippers on the hipbelt pockets. We also put a small baffle in the pocket to give them a little more stretch for larger items. Both of these upgrades were a direct result of our designers really listening to consumer feedback.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I just want to say that I love mine!


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

worrptangl said:


> I just want to say that I love mine!


+1! I can't believe how easy it is to fill the bladder. Just unzip the zipper to pull the whole bladder out, then you can hold onto the built-in plastic handle while you fill it. It's like holding a giant mug. The structured backplate keeps the whole thing rigid when empty or full.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Just took a look at the new Raptors. I picked up a 14 because REI didn't carry the 10 in store. Honestly there were a couple of disappointments:

1) The side opening compartment access in the 14 was just weird. You would have to do a little spelunking to get to some tools/stuff, and I was perplexed by that design element. Is that layout used in the Raptor 10?

2) The back panel was similar to my 2012 model and not the hoped for "trampoline" back as used in the Syncro. That back pad just doesn't get the air flow of the Syncro or the CM Hawg NV and Mule NV line. Is there a reason that the trampoline back wasn't incorporated in Raptor?

BTW, I do like the bladder configuration now, as you said it's much easier to load/un-load. Also, the belt pouches work well also.

Overall, a well executed product.


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Simplemind said:


> Just took a look at the new Raptors. I picked up a 14 because REI didn't carry the 10 in store. Honestly there were a couple of disappointments:
> 
> 1) The side opening compartment access in the 14 was just weird. You would have to do a little spelunking to get to some tools/stuff, and I was perplexed by that design element. Is that layout used in the Raptor 10?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments and feedback. In reply to your comments/questions:

1.)There is no side opening compartment on the Raptor 10. That compartment on the Raptor 14 is additional and provides most of the extra volume over the 10. The side opening has actually been something that most people have really liked because it allows you to access the compartment without digging through everything from the top. I guess that really comes down to a matter of preference and some will like it and some won't.

2.) The AirSpeed backpanel is specific to the Syncro and Manta/Mira series. That is one of the things that differentiates the packs. The packs carry different and again some people like the AirSpeed (Syncro) and some people like the AirScape (Raptor). The Syncro is a lot stiffer due to the frame in the back but does give the separation between back and pack. The Raptor is a softer more compliant backpanel that still breathes pretty well, but not as well as Syncro. We appreciate your position and maybe will be able to move some of the Raptor features to a Syncro style backpanel in the future. Each generation of packs gets better based on all of the feedback we get from people using them.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I just picked up a 2013 Raptor 14 in screamin green and am digging it so far. I'm riding with it tonight so we will see how it works out. I love the amount of storage in it though so far and the fact I can pull the bladder out in seconds and it has a fill handle.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I just got the women's version, the Raven 14, in the mail. One of the things that "sold" me on this pack was the tool pouch at the bottom. I can't wait to organize all of my tools and have the finally accessible in one place. Another feature I like is the magnetic attachment for the hose. I have not filled the pack yet, so I cannot comment on how it feels, although just placing it on my back and cinching up the straps had me smiling because the pack is shorter than my Dakine Nomad. 

One comment/question I have is in regards to the shoulder and waist strap adjustment. I'm not sure if I may be missing something, or doing something wrong, but are you supposed to have large lengths of loops that stick out when you cinch them up? I appreciate having the smaller loops you can grab onto for adjustment purposes, but I didn't notice any elastic bands or anything to conveniently stow away the extra straps that hang out. I am a little concerned about it catching on a handlebar or something. I'm only 5'4" and I had to really cinch the straps down to fit snugly. I could just get some velcro straps to secure the extra length, so it's not a big deal to me, I just wondered if I missed something. 

I cannot wait to try this out - not only is it aesthetically pleasing, but it appears to be very well-made with a lot of thought on organization.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay, I had the opportunity to use this pack for the first time this weekend. First, I love all of the organizational pockets - especially the tool pouch. I love how the pockets on the waist belt are easily accessed without having to really reach around. As far as a lot of extra on the straps - there is quite a bit, but once you have the pack full, it's not obnoxious and they don't appear to be intrusive. I still would like to see a way to tuck them away a bit, but I don't think they are going to interfere with anything. 

I already love the new hydration bladder and personally, don't care that I can't remove the hose. I never do on my Camelbak, either. I like how it has the handle and it's easy to fill. So far I like how easy the bite valve is to operate and the magnet holding the mouth piece is quite handy.

So far I am very pleased with the pack.


----------



## moonlite (May 3, 2005)

*My search is over*

I looked at many different packs in the 10 to 16 L range, including models from Dakine, Fox and Camelbak. The main criterion for my new pack was the ability for it to solidly hold a full face (ff) helmet and a wind-breaker. I'm happy that I was particular of what I wanted and waited until I found one. The Raptor 14 was absolutely worth the wait and search.

The Raptor 14 holds a ff helmet great using the shove-it pocket and upper compression straps. See the included photos to see how the ff is attached to the pack. The pack will still hold the ff helmet well with two long-sleeve shirts stuffed in the shove-it pocket. Also, the attach and detach is simple and easy to cinch down.















Another great feature that Osprey offers is the magnetic hose holder on the sternum strap. The magnetic holder is great for quick detach and reattachment for a quick sip between sections that require all hands on deck. The newer Osprey bladders (blue) do not add any plastic taste to the water, even after the water sits all day. I did find a plastic taste with their competitors. The valve flows well and has an integrated lock feature. All of the pockets and dividers on the larger pockets make this pack very easy to organize. Tool pouch is awesome, and correctly placed at the bottom of the pack. The zippered hipbelt pockets are ideal to storing the car keys. This easy access is nice when you or your friend need to get back in the car for one last thing. I can go on and on about how great this pack is&#8230;
One thing I found in my search for a pack is how to route the hose with this bladder. You can tuck the hose in the handle and then wrap it to the left (I'm referring to the left side of the pack as you wear it) and around the fill cap, then out the right shoulder strap. This hose route seems to work the best.


----------



## quaestionis (Jan 10, 2008)

Just got around to posting my thoughts on the Raptor 14 after using it for the last seven months. The review speaks for itself, but one additional note is that I would now strongly consider checking out a Zealot 16 instead of the Raptor.

James' MTB Blog: Gear Review: 2013 Osprey Raptor 14


----------



## straverse (Nov 7, 2008)

I may be in the minority here, but I much prefer the 2012 model. Mine was stolen out of my vehicle a few months ago so I picked up the new version. It seems to me that the tool pouch placement interferes with the bladder, causing the bladder to rock back and forth towards the top of the pack. I never had this issue with the old model, and I wish they would not have updated it. The 2012 version was definitely the best hydration pack I've ever used.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

YYYEEHHHHHAAAAAA!!
Wife just bought me a Raptor 10 RED!! Love that chick! She doesn't ride but supports my ridding habbit!!
I guess she got a Amazon credit and ask if I needed anything..DUUHH hell yeah I do!!
I hope it arrives by Friday!!!

My first backpack so I'm a little excited about it!! LOVE MTB GEAR!!!!!!!!!!

RIDE!
(random google pic for me to stare at) LOL


----------



## chuckeieio (Jun 2, 2013)

I busted the bottom strap clasp somehow at -25 this winter. Sent them an e-mail with a picture and only 2 days later received a replacement strap with an apology for any inconvenience the product may have caused. Awesome

I've owned only one other hydration pack and it was a camelbak. I must say that this Raptor is miles better than it. It's well thought out purpose driven design is a win in my books. My only issue was having all my tools bundled in the bottom of the pack making it bulge in the bottom however I have come to appreciate the lower center of gravity it creates.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Awesome Chuck! yeah the purpose driven you speak of is very attractive for me..I love function over flare handsdown!!
Thanks for you time and RideOn!
Burt
PS ~ no brown Santa at my door yet :-(


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Raptor14 for about a year now and its been problem free. I removed the cap from its leash to make filling easier but thats it. I carry a bit more than I probly need to cause I ride alone alot but the pack has held up great.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool cool, yeah I almost got the 14....got skeerd and didn't want "too much" pack on me while trying to "sky balance" when I leave the ground..I'm sure I'll get use to it.

AHHHH Freakin NO BROWN SANTA yet...common deliver it allready!! I am heading North in two hours...may have to wait to use it..FARTS!!
Burt
RIDE!!


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

YYYYEEEHHHAAAAaaaaa!!
The Osprey Raptor 10 has arrived
Shoved all my junk in there..took frame pump off my bike and all the stuff in my seatbag..still tons of room for ride supplys!!
IMPRESSIVE Quality for sure !! A+ All the Zippers are smooth..pockets pockets nice!!
Thanks Osprey
Love the warrenty too!!
RIDE


----------

